# Multiplicadores de voltaje.



## Marcelo

*CIRCUITOS MULTIPLICADORES DE VOLTAJE*

Muchas veces tenemos en nuestras manos un transformador de buena calidad y que puede suministrar una cantidad de corriente suficiente para alimentar un circuito específico que estamos diseñando, pero nos encontramos con la limitante que la tensión de suministro está por debajo de lo que requiere en una cantidad par o impar.

Con los circuitos que trataré de explicarles aquí, podrán obtener voltajes aumentados en una proporción de 2, 3, 4, 5, ….n veces, pudiendo llegar a generar altos niveles de voltaje DC. Esto quiere decir por ejemplo, que si poseen un transformador de 12 V AC en el secundario, podrán generar tensiones de 24, 36, 48, … Volt DC.

A estos circuitos básicos se le denominan Multiplicadores de Tensión y tienen un sinnúmero de aplicaciones sin la necesidad de utilizar transformadores con devanados centrales.

Se basan en la modificación de los circuitos de filtros con condensador que casi todos conocemos, y que se utilizan en las fuentes de poder.

*DOBLADOR DE MEDIA ONDA*

En la siguiente figura, vemos un Doblador de media onda:







Cuando el circuito es alimentado por el semiciclo positivo de la tensión AC del secundario del transformador,  D1 está en conducción y D2 está en corte o “abierto”, por lo que cargará el condensador C1 hasta Vs. La polaridad de la tensión de carga de C1 se muestra en el  siguiente circuito equivalente:






Cuando le toca el turno al ciclo negativo de la onda de tensión AC, los diodos cambian su condición en forma opuesta es decir, D1 entra en corte o en no conducción y D2 pasa a modo de conducción.  En esta fase, empieza la carga de C2 hasta 2Vs. Veámoslo en un circuito equivalente:






Fíjense que Vs es la tensión rectificada de la AC del secundario del transformador.

Si hacemos la ecuación de tensiones según Kircchoff tenemos que:

Vs+VC1-VC2=0   (VC1 y VC2 son las caídas de tensión en los condensadores)

Sustituyendo Vc1 tenemos que:

Vs + Vs – VC2=0  con lo que obtenemos que VC2 = 2Vs

Cuando conectamos la carga en los terminales,  C2 se descargará en el semiciclo positivo de la tensión AC y se recargará a 2Vs en el negativo, suministrando esa tensión a la carga.

Las condiciones de diseño serán:

Una tensión inversa pico igual a 2Vs para los diodos y una tensión de alimentación de 2Vs al menos para los condensadores. 
Como señal de salida obtendremos algo similar a un rectificador de media onda con filtro condensador.

*DOBLADOR DE ONDA COMPLETA*

Este circuito nos ofrece una salida rectificada de onda completa con filtro condensador.






Aquí también entran en juego las conmutaciones entre corte y conducción de los dos diodos.

En el semiciclo positivo de la onda de tensión, el circuito se puede representar como el siguiente:






Vemos que C1 se cargará con la polaridad mostrada a Vs.

En el ciclo negativo, el circuito será así:






cargando C2 a Vs.  Vemos que la tensión suministrada a la carga es 2Vs.
Al igual que en el doblador de media onda, aquí se requiere que la tensión inversa  pico de los diodo sea 2Vs para que no se dañen y los condensadores deberán soportar al menos Vs.

Una cosa importante y distintivo en este circuito es que el condensador equivalente que sirve de filtro es igual a la asociación en serie de C1 y C2. 
La capacitancia equivalente es por consiguiente menor a la del doblador de media onda (si consideramos los valores de C iguales en ambos casos), por lo que el filtrado en Onda Completa será de inferior calidad. Esto será un factor a considerar cuando lo diseñemos.


*MULTIPLICADOR DE VOLTAJE*

Ahora vamos a tomar el doblador de media onda y vamos a hacer un multiplicador de voltaje.

Veremos que con este simple circuito podremos obtener múltiplos pares e impares de la tensión rectificada del secundario, del condensador C1.






Podemos hacer un análisis del circuito y veremos que el comportamiento se puede resumir como sigue:

1)	Durante el semiciclo positivo de la AC, C1 se carga a Vs a través de D1.
2)	Durante el semiciclo negativo de la AC, C2 se carga a 2Vs a través de D2.
3)	Durante el semiciclo positivo de la AC, C3 se carga a 2Vs a través de D3 y C2.
4)	Durante el semiciclo negativo de la AC, C4 se carga a 2Vs a través de D2, D3 y C3.
5)	Y así sucesivamente.

Vemos que la parte superior del circuito nos proporciona voltajes múltiplos impares y el inferior, voltajes múltiplo pares.

Aquí igualmente, los diodos deberán soportar una tensión inversa pico de 2Vs. Si los condensadores poseen pocas fugas y son de buena calidad, podemos obtener tensiones verdaderamente “peligrosas” con este simple dispositivo.
Obviamente, la corriente de suministro dependerá del transformador, resistencia interna de los diodos y condensadores, por lo que deberemos aplicar nuestras formulaciones de circuitos para calcular la potencia máxima de suministro a la carga al igual que la corriente de carga. Igualmente podría necesitarse un filtrado adicional de rizado para filtrar aun más la tensión de salida. Recuerden que la salida es similar a la obtenida con rectificadores de media onda y onda completa con un filtro condensador.


Si bien son diseños analógicos y por medio de “switcheo” o conmutación podemos tener fuentes de poder digitales basadas en PWM  de cualquier combinación de voltajes, estos circuitos siguen vigentes aun hoy en día.


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

